# Similar style to Nobuo Uematsu



## hisdudeness (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been on a search lately for composers in a similar style to Nobuo Uematsu, if any of you have heard of him. I was wondering if anyone knows any composers in his style. If you haven't heard of him then here are some examples:

One Winged Angel:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn71hIsm0U8
www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz6jGo92oWU

Part of Dancing Mad:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPIbKUqwZdI

Vamo Alla Flamenco:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3yaKptQ3q4

Jenova:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTAAtnx03Hk

Mystic Forest:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub8kmHulPDk

These aren't the best examples but the best I could find on youtube. Also, I've been recommend Stravinsky and Ravel if that helps at all. I like both but they are not exactly what I'm looking for, or at least the pieces I've heard by them aren't. Can anyone help me?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

He has an incredible gift for melody. I can't really find anyone that fits exaclty.

But you could try the Dark Cloud soundtrack composed by Tomohito Nishiura.

The Tomb Raider 1 and 2 soundtracks were pretty good. Composed by Nathan McCree.

And some music by Yoko Shimomura. Such as Parasite Eve, Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy Versus.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I used to be a bit of a Final Fantasy nut, and the music was always the big standout (alongside the incredible plots) in the series. I'm not really sure about composers that have a similar style to Uematsu, but I feel that Mahler had a vague similarity in some ways, always very sensitive to emotional underpinnings and subtleties. 

Also, have you seen any of Miyazaki's films (Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke, etc.)? Joe Hisaishi, composer for most of them (except for Nausicaa) has a similar approach to Uematsu, a wonderful melodic gift that always points out the emotional complexity in the movies.


----------



## genzokun (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi hisdudeness,

a few days ago my mother bought me a Ravel's CD because when I was a child I loved "Bolero". Now I'm listening the CD and I've realized that Ravel is too similar to Nobuo Uematsu which I considered that is my favourite music compositor.

I've looked up on Internet "Nobuo Uematsu Ravel" and I found this post 

Well, like I see, you like Nobuo Uematsu and maybe you know the 2 albums of Nobuo Uematsu with orchestra playing songs of Final Fantasy saga. If not you must to hear it!

Distant Worlds





Distant Worlds II





Regards.


----------

